# Burton step on bindings 2021-2022



## JeanGabin (May 15, 2021)

I dont see anyone talking about these. New genesis and escape step on bindings. Redesigned toe clips. But I didnt find much info on them.































Wondering if they will work with the old step on boot. Guess so.


----------



## Jack87 (Jan 9, 2021)

Yeah I wish there was more details. Should work with boots otherwise that would piss everyone off and kill step ons if people have to buy new boots each time with new revision of bindings


----------



## AC93 (May 1, 2020)

The highback looks so strange, wonder how comfy that highback actually is.


----------



## AC93 (May 1, 2020)

This guy did a review on them.









Burton Step On Genesis Review | Snowboarding Profiles


Hello and welcome to my Burton Step On Genesis bindings review. In this review, I will take a look at the Genesis Step On as all-mountain-freeride snowboard bindings. As per tradition here at SnowboardingProfiles.com I will give the Genesis Step On a score out of 100 (based on several factors)...




snowboardingprofiles.com


----------



## DanL (Sep 2, 2021)

I was able to pick up the new step ons (not the escapades or Genesis) but I asked a Burton rep if they would work with the old boots and she confirmed that old boots will work.


----------



## SlowCarBoost (Sep 5, 2021)

I called Burton around February about something else and ended up talking to the rep about the step ons and he actually told me to wait for the update this fall. The new toe clips help with the clicking that happens on the old ones and also make it a lot smoother to get out of. He confirmed that the new updated bindings work with the old boots. The bindings should be released in October.


----------



## Jack87 (Jan 9, 2021)

SlowCarBoost said:


> I called Burton around February about something else and ended up talking to the rep about the step ons and he actually told me to wait for the update this fall. The new toe clips help with the clicking that happens on the old ones and also make it a lot smoother to get out of. He confirmed that the new updated bindings work with the old boots. The bindings should be released in October.


I wonder if they will sell or at least warranty the old toe clips for those of us who have pressure issues with them. Looks like the toe clips do separate from rest of the base plate and should be able to retrofit old bindings as long as the new part is available.


----------



## Snowdaddy (Feb 2, 2018)

If they did a double boa on the boots I might give this a second try. I bought the same size Step On boots as my ordinary boots. They were to narrow/low and the boa tightens the lower boot too much.


----------



## Jack87 (Jan 9, 2021)

Snowdaddy said:


> If they did a double boa on the boots I might give this a second try. I bought the same size Step On boots as my ordinary boots. They were to narrow/low and the boa tightens the lower boot too much.


A double Boa on the photon would have been great sadly instead there is a strap that doesn't really do anything (controlled by boa) instead. The Swath has double Boa but it's much less stiff boot. I was able to aquire some wide liners for my photons. It helped with the pressure point a little but not much. Seemed to leave too much room in the boot for my liking.

End if last season I purchased the DC Control step on boots. As Burton has licensed out the tech and DC makes boots for the step on bindings. The control does have double Boa. And the liner has a Velcro power strap at the top as well. I don't seem to have the same pressure point in my toes in the DC boot. Still haven't quit dialed in how I like it but the fit, comfort and performance are pretty darn good.


----------



## TdiPowered (Jan 27, 2021)

Jack87 said:


> I wonder if they will sell or at least warranty the old toe clips for those of us who have pressure issues with them. Looks like the toe clips do separate from rest of the base plate and should be able to retrofit old bindings as long as the new part is available.


Currently, they don't. No plans to either as stocks are too constrained from what I've been told


----------



## TdiPowered (Jan 27, 2021)

Jack87 said:


> A double Boa on the photon would have been great sadly instead there is a strap that doesn't really do anything (controlled by boa) instead. The Swath has double Boa but it's much less stiff boot. I was able to aquire some wide liners for my photons. It helped with the pressure point a little but not much. Seemed to leave too much room in the boot for my liking.
> 
> End if last season I purchased the DC Control step on boots. As Burton has licensed out the tech and DC makes boots for the step on bindings. The control does have double Boa. And the liner has a Velcro power strap at the top as well. I don't seem to have the same pressure point in my toes in the DC boot. Still haven't quit dialed in how I like it but the fit, comfort and performance are pretty darn good.


What's your actual foot size? I have wide feet and the Photon Wides are too narrow for me...


----------



## Jack87 (Jan 9, 2021)

TdiPowered said:


> What's your actual foot size? I have wide feet and the Photon Wides are too narrow for me...


I am size 8 non wide. I wrote a reply to a reply you wrote in a different thread with my experience.









Men's Burton Photon Step On® Snowboard Boots size


Hello WiredSport and all, I need help to look for boots size for Men's Burton Photon Step On® Snowboard Boots. I'm hesitating between the 13 or 13-Wide. I bought a couple of years ago Burton Ruler size 13-W since they didn't have the 13 in stock.They are comfortable but want to make sure I buy...




www.snowboardingforum.com


----------

